
Google DNS (8.8.8.8) is down in Europe - js4ever
It seems 8.8.8.8 (google dns) is down or returning no results for 3&#x2F;4 of domains I have tested.<p>nslookup discordapp.com 8.8.8.8: google-public-dns-a.google.com can&#x27;t find discordapp.com: Server failed<p>same thing executed on 1.1.1.1 (Cloudflare dns) works correctly<p>nslookup discordapp.com 1.1.1.1: Name:    discordapp.com
Addresses:  104.16.58.5, 104.16.59.5
======
LinuxBender
Both of those addresses are Anycast. The clusters you talk to are determined
by the ISP you are coming from. It is entirely possible there could be a
routing problem, or a problem with a particular datacenter that services your
ISP.

A work around would be to use a recursive caching server to forward requests
upstream to multiple IP's and let it track which one is down. Unbound DNS is
really good for this. You could set forwarders to 1.1.1.1, 1.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8
and 8.8.4.4 and it will track which ones are up.

An example configuration in Unbound DNS would look like this:

    
    
        forward-zone:
          name: "."
          forward-addr: 1.1.1.1         # CloudFlare
          forward-addr: 1.0.0.1         # CloudFlare
          forward-addr: 8.8.8.8         # Google
          forward-addr: 8.8.4.4         # Google
          forward-addr: 208.67.222.222  # OpenDNS
          forward-first: no
    

And you can view it's status with unbound-control:

    
    
        unbound-control dump_infra | grep 1\.1\.1
        1.1.1.1 . ttl 1745 ping 0 var 71 rtt 284 rto 284 tA 0 tAAAA 0 tother 0 ednsknown 1 edns 0 delay 0 lame dnssec 0 rec 0 A 0 other 0
    

This method of caching can also slightly improve the privacy of the people
using your network. You get the bonus of a local low latency cache, and
requests are distributed among multiple destinations, slightly reducing the
marketing benefits of running those public DNS servers.

~~~
malux85
This. This is why I love hacker news

------
neturkas
It's down for me too (nodejs.org):

nslookup nodejs.org 8.8.8.8 Server: 8.8.8.8 Address: 8.8.8.8#53

 __server can 't find nodejs.org: SERVFAIL

Edit: I'm in Europe, my servers in US work fine

------
dakshmiglani
Uhmm, it's working fine for me:

Server: 8.8.8.8 Address: 8.8.8.8#53

Name: discordapp.com Address: 104.16.58.5 Name: discordapp.com Address:
104.16.59.5

~~~
js4ever
I just made 10 tests in a row, it worked 1 time and failed 9 times... I also
tried from 3 different networks (Home + 2 datacenters in europe), same result.

Can you try again few times? Also I'm in europe, maybe this is impacting only
europe?

~~~
dakshmiglani
Yeah probably, I tried like 10 times too but it worked. I'm in India, so it's
probably a Europe only problem.

